

SketchDeck Raises Half a Million for Its On-Demand Design Service - edmack
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/04/sketchdeck-raises-half-a-million-for-its-on-demand-design-service/

======
dkimerling
I have used sketch desk several times and I find the service indispensable.
The team, product, and experience are all world class.

------
pfisch
We use 99designs from time to time. I am looking at the sketchdeck site and I
don't really understand how this is different.

~~~
gk1
Looks like they already have designers on standby, so you don't have to sort
through submissions and all that.

~~~
pfisch
How would you not? You still need to get something you like, which is always
hard and subjective with design.

------
SandersAK
Nice!

------
aglazer
Congrats!

~~~
edmack
Thanks man :)

------
pranade
awesome

